# A.M.P. treatment anyone tried it????



## ejchase (Dec 11, 2004)

I am wondering if anyone here has ever used or heard of a treatment called AMP or Aloe Mucilaginous Polysaccharides


----------



## 19227 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, it really works! It's very expensive, an you have to stick with it for at least several months, but it's worth it! I got some results the very first day, but it has taken a whole year for the results to be consistent. They claim it actually heals the colon and I believe that this is true. I had tried EVERYTHING for so many years and nothing had ever worked until now. The only symptom I still have is bloating - but EVERY other symptom has vanished! It's amazing to actually have NORMAL movements and no more alternating d/c. You do have to follow their instructions, though! You have to manage stress to allow the stuff to really work. And, you absolutely HAVE to follow their instructions on diarrhea. That is a must if you want success - I learned that the hard way and basically wasted the first bottle because I didn't think I had d but I did. There are now several companies marketing the AMP and the best one, imo, with the best formula and best prices, is doctorsaloe. I am still using it. They say even the bloating should eventually respond but I think that is from Candida in my case, and it's taking longer to get rid of that last symptom. But I am SO much better than I was 1 year ago that I am elated! Highly recommended!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI, not all people are happy.http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/76110261/m/128104371http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/76110261/m/25810292It also looked like a lot of spammers pushing the product here.


----------



## 19227 (Jan 1, 2006)

I just joined this group and I do not sell A.M.P. In fact I found this group while searching for a better price on the A.M.P. I am now reading the posts regarding it and have learned about the original Molocure co. changing its formula. I just posted on another thread that this explains why I got great results in the beginning, but later noticed an increase in Candida. Hence, the bloating did not get better. Now I understand why. However, I stand by my testimony that it did completely heal the alternating diarrea and const. like nothing else ever has. And I have tried all sorts of stuff. Just my experience. I have learned that different things work for different people. Alot of things that worked for other people did not work for me. Anyway, I just switched to doctorsaloe which is a LOT cheaper than Molocure and does not have the offending L-Glutamine. So I'm hoping that now it will continue to give good results without feeding the Candida. Does anyone know why L-glutamine supposedly feeds Candida? How could they put that in the formula if that's true? Amazing!


----------

